# Rare large cat on a spinnerbait from the pond



## richg99 (Feb 17, 2011)

After dragging my boat 50 miles one way yesterday...I came back with nothing but a casting lesson. 

However, this morning...two casts on my magic pond ...brought a rarity. This pond is populated with many 1 to 2 lb LM bass. I occasionally catch a three pounder. It also has a couple of dozen fat cats that ply the 8 acre waters. 

This morning a dumb cat sucked in my spinner bait, thrown from my backyard shoreline...on the down drop. I never even turned the handle before I felt the dead weight. Five minutes later...using 8 lb mono...I gently rolled her up on the shore. Nice to have a surprise like this every couple of years. You never know, exactly, what you might catch when fishing...That's why I like it, I guess. Rich


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2011)

:lol: 

I used to catch them occasionally out of our pond (when I had a pond  ).

There's nothing like hanging into one of them on a topwater plug or crankbait full of treble hooks. :shock:


----------



## Decatur (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice cat!

I caught these three channels on a Rapala all within 10 minutes a couple of years ago. I thought I had a nice bass on the first one!


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice Cat!

I caught a Catfish on a spinnerbait once too. it must of been 12 inches, and around a pound.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 17, 2011)

There are certain times of year in bama when youll catch catfish on a spinnerbait or jig. Once you do catch one, it never fails that another one will bite soon after. Its usually at night though. I had one hit a jig last year that that was falling off a rock ledge. Not nearly as big(4 lbs) as the one you caught, but it was enought to make me think I had a trophy bass tho. Hit just like a bass too. I was disappointed.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 17, 2011)

One of the few other times that I hit a cat on this pond...I was in my canoe. She bit a small spinner bait...She dragged me around for a good ten minutes. They are strong! 

I had doubts that I could get her up, over the gunnel. No net. Never need one here. Most fish do not make it into the boat at all.

rich


----------



## georgiaken (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice fish...

I've caught catfish on Red Eye Shad, Rat-L-Traps and even zoom flukes (all accidentally and all hooked in the mouth).

I even saw someone pull up a huge flathead (30lbs) on a 7" soft plastic fluke...

Seems they start hitting everything in late spring where I live...


----------



## poolie (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a nice cat! My stepfather has a 2 acre pond in his backyard stocked full of channel cats plus maybe a dozen LM bass. Occasionally I'll walk around the lake tossing a spinner bait (more casting practice than anything) and I've had several cats come up and hit it like a bass would. Man, can they pull!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice whisker fish =D>


----------



## weezer71 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice kitty! =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice cat, I caught one around 6 lbs last yr on a crank bait, well the rest off the story is, I fish cranks on the bottom a lot, i like to feel them hitting stuff. well apparently i hit the back of a cat fish. Hooked that sucker right behind the dorsal, it was as dead of weight as i have ever had on my hook.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bug....any foul hooked fish pulls three times harder. You always think you have a world record something on. Rich


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 18, 2011)

he didn't pull just felt like a stump.. I caught one prior on a crank hooked in the mouth I thought i had a 15lb bass, then it started rolling like a gator, i bet he had 10 yds of line wrapped around his body, it was indeed fun tho!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice CATch.....it's not unheard of to land a cat on artificial bait as previous posts have offered. Last year while out on a little river called "the Big River" (ironic, I know).....I was throwing a Yum minnow with a weighted hook. Tossed up near a mud bank and no more than it hit the water, about a 3 1/2lb cat sucked it up. Totally caught me off guard. Fun to land too.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 19, 2011)

we take a trip to the snake river on the oregon idaho border every year and we catch some big cats out of there, we use everything from bar soap, cut crappie, stink bates... it doesn't happen fast, but if you wait long enough you will pull a big fatty up on shore. mmmm they are delicious.


----------

